
‘Harry Potter’ Leak Seems More Like Publicity Than Piracy - andre3k1
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-harry-potter-leak-seems-more-like-publicity-than-piracy/
======
kevinpet
Another possibility is that by distributing this incomplete version, it will
flood the torrent trackers, making it harder for people to find the full
version when that gets posted (which I assume to be about 2 hrs after it opens
in theaters).

